# Best and safest collar/ harness/ ? for a mini



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

So thinking ahead to when I have my puppy... I live downtown in a busy area with lots of noise from traffic, street cars, trucks etc. My pup is going to have to get used to those sorts of noises pretty quickly, which is fine, I can do noise desensitization. But one of the things that scares me is if we're walking in my neighbourhood and something startles the puppy (once he's out and walking on the streets) and he tries to get out of his collar or whatever. It would be a very short step from pavement to busy road, that's for sure! 

So what's the safest collar/ harness/ etc that I could be using? And by safest, I mean one where it's not a quick shrug backwards and they're out of it. I realize nothing is foolproof but just thought I'd gather opinions, especially as I'm off to the dog show in a couple of week-ends and will be doing some shopping!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I really like this harness, I have never tried it but looks more secure then the normal type. The only thing I would be concerned about would be how strong the Velcro is.

http://www.dog.com/item/fashion-pet-reflective-harness-and-lead-pink/103506/


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

My trainer who currently has three Minis (OTCH, CDX, juvenile), uses a combination of buckle collar and prong. I would never use a harness on a dog. I don't like the way they handle, I think they encourage pulling and I don't think you have good control over the dog. 

As far as collars go, I'm all about the leather.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I agree with cbrand. Teddy pulled so much on the harness that I thought it would be a great idea to get myself a sled or a wagon to hitch up behind him. 

I just got a prong collar and have had it on my own wrist for most of the day. Honestly, after a while, I didn't even really notice the prongs any more. They aren't sharp and they're so close together that you don't feel more than just pressure on the skin. I'm not worried about "abusing" Teddy with it. He doesn't seem to even mind anyway.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

cbrand said:


> My trainer who currently has three Minis (OTCH, CDX, juvenile), uses a combination of buckle collar and prong. I would never use a harness on a dog. I don't like the way they handle, I think they encourage pulling and I don't think you have good control over the dog.
> 
> As far as collars go, I'm all about the leather.


Do you mean an all in one, like this? http://www.things4yourdog.com/product/45-50038 Or do you mean sometimes a prong collar (for training) and a buckle for other times.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

My shar-pei is a puller. Have you thought about a Halti or Gentle Leader? They work VERY well. She doesn't pull or get away, and while she doesn't like it for the first few moments of wearing it, it's pleasant to walk her now. She also can't choke herself. We intend on getting one for our mini when s/he comes home.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> Do you mean an all in one, like this? http://www.things4yourdog.com/product/45-50038 Or do you mean sometimes a prong collar (for training) and a buckle for other times.


No individual collars. The dogs often wear them concurrently so she can switch back and forth.

I don't like the halties because I feel like the dogs don't ever learn self carriage. I feel like a dog that uses a haltie will always be a puller where if you start with a prong, they learn to back off.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I would absolutely stick with a martingale collar! I feel that they are the safest collars to have. For walking a puppy (not training, well actually training too) i think they would be easiest. The puppy Cant back out of them, they come in fun colors, are adjustable, comfortable, etc. Im all for well fitting buckle/snap collars, but if i want to be absolutely safe i would put a martingale on.

I love prongs, but i would most likely not use it as an everyday out to potty collar (esp if the puppy was noise sensitive/reactive!). I do have a harness and use it in certain instances, but i have personally seen Riley back out of a well fitting one. They are Not escape proof!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I also love martingales for every day walks and such but I don't really have pulling issues.

I think a prong collar can be great but you also have to remember to train your dog as well as using this tool. It meant to be an aide in training, not a permanent solution to the problem. I think if you use a prong collar correctly you should eventually be able to use just a regular buckle collar or a martingale/no slip collar if its your preference.


----------



## Underpants Gnome (Oct 12, 2009)

The Easy Walk Harness fastens to the leash in the front and keeps the dog from pulling. https://ahimsadogtraining.com/store/proddetail.php?prod=MCH-0019 This is the one our dog trainer includes with the cost of classes and we have not had any pulling since we started using it. And I know it is the harness that is working because if I walk with a regular collar, the puppy will start pulling if something exciting (like a leaf hwell appears.


----------

